# Hello



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello every on , My name is Rick and have been hunting coyotes for around 15 years. No other hunt gives me the adrenaline rush and satisfaction that predator hunting gives me. Also started to make custom predator calls to pass the time when the weather is to bad to hunt,(is it ever to bad), Hope to show a few on this site. Bare with me though, me and computers dont get along to well!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum CMCG.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT! Sounds like we have a few things in common!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site CMGC, lets see some pics !!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I know what ya mean about the ol' computer. Welcome to PT!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Watch what you post for sale on hand made calls they seem to sale fast around here!! Ole yea Welcome to PT CMGC!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Can't wait to get some calls on for you all. Right now I am trying to figure out how to get a picture to post on my signature.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a picture of the results of me using my custom calls for the first time. We were about 8000 feet in central utah, perfect early fall day.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good going on your kill!. Now you need to post some pics of those custom calls you been talking about as well! I am always looking to expand my collection


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm almost ready to post my calls. Bare with me it only took me about 2 days to figure out how to post a profile picture.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Like the other guys... I can't wait to see those calls. LOL! 

(this kinda reminds me of visiting my grandma after not seeing her for 3 years and she rushes around me to see if the grandkids are with me - only to end up disappointed! haha)


----------

